
Ask HN: How to make a portfolio for a hardware engineer? - abdullahkhalids
I am mentoring a university sophomore who is studying engineering. I suggested that he make a portfolio of his projects to (1) sell himself for internships and jobs, (2) motivate himself to do better projects, and (3) improve his communication and presentation skills.<p>If anybody has made such portfolios, do you have advice on how to proceed? Pointers on how to craft a good portfolio is appreciated, as are pointers on where to host one. Thanks.
======
catherd
A simple image gallery of past projects will get 80% of the point across.

A short explanation of the project and what the student's contribution was (if
part of a team) would cover almost anything else a reviewer would likely care
about. For someone with a little more experience, explaining what sort of
roles they are a good fit for would be a good addition.

When I was applying to grad school I made a website that had all that, plus an
outline of my work and school history, brief background and description of my
motivations, copies of transcripts, and a few personal pics. My original goal
was to make it as easy as possible for the people who wrote my recommendations
to write good ones, but it ended up being helpful in a lot of unrelated
situations later. It was hand-written HTML with a php image gallery. The
particular hosting method is pretty unimportant.

------
fmahaztra
I have a personal website hosted on GitHub Pages and I’d imagine your mentee
could use something like that or Netlify to host his portfolio.

As for the portfolio itself, I’m afraid I don’t have a lot of advice other
than encourage him to build things he’s interested in versus things that would
make him more marketable (although if those two intersect, all the better!).

------
Trias11
Make publications, blog posts, participating at a relevant conferences.

------
billconan
maybe a vlog? Example:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/SkyentificTube](https://www.youtube.com/user/SkyentificTube)

------
notomorrow
Publish project posts on hackaday

